# Olympic travel tickets



## yorks (5 July 2012)

We are going to Greenwich via Clipper ship  up the Thames on saturday and by bus from Milton Keynes on Monday
I haven't yet got our travel tickets and am getting twitchy! I have spent ages on the computer tying to find an email site to enquire about them but there is nowhere.
I have confirmation but it says it is not a travel ticket. Is anyone else in th same boat (not literally)?


----------



## Xander (5 July 2012)

Is this any good?

http://www.thamesclippers.com/other/contact-us.html


----------



## tiggs (5 July 2012)

I haven't got my Thames clipper tickets yet either, but read somewhere they only issue them 2 weeks before date of travel, so not panicking yet


----------

